# Xprint



## nedry (Apr 29, 2018)

Hello, I'm trying to find the port Xprint. I can't find it anywhere in the ports tree, but it is mentioned in the man pages under `man xprint` this not very good as cde needs xprint to get cde to access printers, cups works but only on non cde apps.


----------



## aragats (Apr 30, 2018)

Since _*xprint*_ is obsolete, you'll have to compile it manually.
The source code is available here.


----------

